

Ask HN about Server Side Javascript - IsaacSchlueter

What's the best server-side javascript implementation? Why?<p>There are a few out there.  mod_js, Rhino, various Spidermonkey implementations.  Have you used any or some of these?  What were they good for?  What did you like about them?  What would have made them better?<p>Not interested in debating the merits of javascript as a server-side language in general.  Thanks.
======
bdfh42
JScript and the .Net framework works just fine if you are happy with IIS and
Windows

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Let's just say, hypothetically, that you've sworn a blood oath never to
knowingly install Windows for any purpose other than browser testing, and yet
_another_ blood oath never to deal with IIS, ever again, for any reason
whatsoever.

What's your #2 pick?

~~~
bdfh42
After that, server side JavaScript gets a bit thin.

I came to this after writing a lot of client side JavaScript which made me
realise just how cool a language JavaScript is. I found it disruptive to have
to change languages when I wanted to do part of an action on the server -
after all it was all part of the same integrated process. This was why I took
a good look at running JScript on the .Net Framework. Must admit that I did
not end up using that though.

------
epall
AppJet <http://appjet.com/>

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
What makes appjet so great?

